# Datentypen in PC Worx Express



## Mobi (15 Januar 2015)

Morgen,

ich muss jetzt mal mit PC Worx 6.30 arbeiten. Aber die Demo reicht nicht aus wegen der Beschränkung. Nun wollte ich das ganze dann mit der Express-Version machen. Die hat ja 128 kByte I/Os.
Nun kann ich aben keine Datentypen einfügen. Ich brauch nämlich

```
TYPE
    ARRAY_OF_WORD_0_1 : ARRAY[0..1] OF WORD;
END_TYPE
```
für die Prozeßdaten einer Klemme. Aber ich kann nix einfügen.


----------



## RrBd (15 Januar 2015)

Also ich habe mit WORX EXPRESS (benutze ich ausschließlich) schon öfters Datentypen eingefügt, war nie ein Problem. Wie genau gehst du denn vor?


----------



## Mobi (15 Januar 2015)

So wie immer. Bei PC Worx klapptes auch immer. Nur bei Express ist es ausgegraut.


----------



## RrBd (15 Januar 2015)

*Datentypen in PC Worx Express - 2*



Mobi schrieb:


> So wie immer.



Das ist für mich nur schwer nachzuvollziehen, was bei Dir "Wie immer" ist :-/
Vermutlich reden wir von unterschiedlichen Dingen, was ich meine siehst Du hier:




Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Mobi (15 Januar 2015)

Halt wie man ein Datentyp-Blatt einfügt (denk ich mal). Das mach ich nun schon seit Jahren so.


----------



## Phoenix Contact (16 Januar 2015)

Hallo Mobi und Rainer,

ich löse euer Rätsel mal auf, vor allem da ihr beide Recht habt.

Es stimmt, dass man kein Arbeitsblatt für die Datentypdefinition einfügen kann. Man kann aber seine Datentypen in das vorhandene Arbeitsblatt problemlos eintragen.

Gruß
Mark


----------



## Mobi (16 Januar 2015)

So hab ich das dann auch gestern gemacht. Das ist echt sch****. Vorallem wenn man übersichtlich programmieren will und nicht alles in ein Blatt reinklatschen muss.


----------



## Phoenix Contact (16 Januar 2015)

Hallo Mobi,

ehrlich gesagt waren wir im Support auch etwas überrascht, dass diese Funktion nicht vorhanden ist.

Eine Idee um etwas mehr Struktur hereinzubringen wäre es mit Kommentarblöcken zu arbeiten und so eine optische Trennung des Arbeitsblattes zu erreichen.

Gruß
Mark


----------



## LARIFARI (1 Juni 2020)

Hallo an alle

Das Thema hier möchte ich noch einmal aufgreifen: Auch ich möchte, um SMS mit einer ETH150GSM zu versenden, eine Array of String mit Phoenix Worx Express initialisieren. Unter dem Arbeitsblatt für Dateitypen "sys-flag-types" habe ich

TYPE
    ARRAY_OF_WORD_0_1 : ARRAY[0..1] OF WORD;
END_TYPEeingetragen und erfolgreich kompiliert. So bald ich für den Funktionsbaustein SMS_SEND an dem Eingang DATA den erstellten Datentyp verwende, erscheind nach dem kompilieren die Fehlermeldung:

STD_CNF.STD_RES: Die Initialisierung von Multi-Element-Variablen wird in der aktuellen Build-Einstellung nicht unterstützt!

Hab schon alles mögliche ausprobiert, immer der selbe Fehler. Weiß jemand von Euch da eine Lösung? Sonerbarerweise habe ich bei meinem allerserten Versuch, ich weiß nicht wie, eine SMS mit Text versenden können. Ich vermute mit einem einfachem STRING. Aber da zeigt der immer den Fehler "Falscher Anfangswert" an. Gleiches auch bei einem STRING(160) o. ä.

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank.
Frank


----------



## Phoenix Contact (15 Juni 2020)

Hallo LARIFARI

Als erstes ist  Dein angelegtes Array vom Datentype Word und nicht String. Dies muss geändert werden , da die Eingangsvariable Data vom SMS FB ein Array of String benötigt.




Die Fehlermeldung bezieht sich auf die Build Einstellung des ILC
Da es sich hier um einen alten ILC 150 GSM handelt unterstützt dieser keine Initialisierungswerte für Multi Elemente. Die Anfangswerte müssen hier für Multi Element Variablen  gelöscht werden. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## LARIFARI (24 Mai 2021)

Hallo Uwe

Jetzt setze ich mich wieder mal mit dem Thema auseinander und bin jetzt erst auf Deine Antwort aufmerksam geworden. Danke dafür. Das mit dem STRING statt WORD habe ich in der Fragestellung vertauscht und an sich schon richtig ausgeführt, das bitte ich zu entschuldigen. Wenn ich die Anfangswerte lösche, kann ich zwar eine SMS versenden, die aber ohne Text. Wie kann ich den einfügen?

Grüße, Frank


----------

